# Flu and how you hope



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Is it just me or do all of you notice that when you get sick it tends to hit us harder with thyroid and other issues? I feel like its takes me twice as long to feel normal again. Its so annoying as I'm looking for a p/t job and wonder how I will cope when I do get sick. I don't use meds other than tylenol cause they all make me feel gross. Just wondering if everyone feels the same?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Is it just me or do all of you notice that when you get sick it tends to hit us harder with thyroid and other issues? I feel like its takes me twice as long to feel normal again. Its so annoying as I'm looking for a p/t job and wonder how I will cope when I do get sick. I don't use meds other than tylenol cause they all make me feel gross. Just wondering if everyone feels the same?


Very much so; recovery time is greatly extended because of a depressed immune system. If I get a little cut, it can take weeks to heal (one example.)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Same here.....and I have Type 2 diabetes on top of it as well as autoimmune arthritis diseases. Takes me months to heal.

So I got smart about it and made sure I kept my hands clean by using antibacterial wet wipes. I like Johnson and Johnson's "Wet Ones" in the citrus scent. I keep them in my home, in my car, in my luggage, in my offices.

I wipe down whenever I get in the car.

About 4 yeats ago I discovered that the janitor in one of my client's offices was dragging the same dust cloth from office to office. No wonder everyone got sick. I took the time to visit their HR departments and spelled it out: clean dust rags and keep hand sanitizers in the hall ways.

Since then there have been fewer cases of contagion, which translates to more protection for me.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven't found that to be my issue. I still heal at the same rate. Cuts, bruises, surgery, colds (It has been years), etc. Can't remember the last time I had the flu. However, spring of 09 I came down with something very debilitating with lungs and breathing/breath, I was down to 95 lbs (my choice) but antibiotics helped clear it up.

We all are different with this crazy thyroid.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

daisydaisy said:


> Is it just me or do all of you notice that when you get sick it tends to hit us harder with thyroid and other issues? I feel like its takes me twice as long to feel normal again. Its so annoying as I'm looking for a p/t job and wonder how I will cope when I do get sick. I don't use meds other than tylenol cause they all make me feel gross. Just wondering if everyone feels the same?


I've noticed that too. I usually don't get sick. Years of teaching built up my immune system. However, my daughter and husband recently had pneumonia. Luckily I avoided it, but came down with a virus. Haven't felt well since and it's been 7 weeks. I had such a great June - went on a cruise and had such fantastic energy. Came home and felt great. Got the bug and it's been downhill ever since.

This hypo thyroid thing is driving me nuts. And it doesn't help that the new doc I went to see last week doesn't seem to be the "right" one to handle my thyroid issues. The search continues.

Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't get sick either. Everyone around me will be sick and I will fight it off.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have noticed that illnesses hit me harder and longer than the average person over the last 5 years, which is how long I believe my thyroid issues had gone undiagnosed until I got so sick that my doctor had to pay attention this past spring.

I have been told that I had the "flu" and to just wait to see if things get better in a week so many times by so many different doctors... Which is part of the reason it took me being days away from landing in the hospital in full blown thyroid storm for my doctor to connect all my symptoms to my thyroid, despite the fact that I had been in to her office 4 times that month with worsening symptoms!

I wash my hands as much as possible, offer my clients separate pens, clean my desk with anti-bacterial wipes, and encourage my co-workers and clients to stay home when they are sick!

Oh, and when I got out of the hospital after the first visit in May, it took 6 weeks for all the bruises from my IVs and needle sticks to go away. Now that I am healthier, it is taking less than 2 weeks! I think our depressed immune systems are much to blame, and it all depends on the state of my body at the time.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Daisy,

I know exactly what you mean. I got the flu this past winter(even though I took the flu and the H1N1 shot). My job gives them out for free and I had wondered that if my immune system was fritzey that I might not deal with the flu well and my son has asthma so we all try to prevent the flu by getting shots so we don't expose him unecessarily. I thougt I would never get over it. I was out of work for 5 days and that includes having the weekend on both sides of the week. I went back to work but didn't feel right for a couple more weeks. After that I started taking my vitamins religously. It helped some, but a couple months ago I got somesort of sore throat thing and it kept getting worse so my doc prescribed a 3 day z-pak. I thought the antibiotics were going to kill me before helping me. I had bad thyroid attacks for each of the days that I took it. This laparoscopy and bladder tvt has absolutely eaten my lunch. I will spare you the details, I posted them on the thread I started about a 1-1/2 weeks ago. It was not good though, anesthesia problems, healing problems, unexplained fever, and nasty thyroid attack. I don't think I will ever heal properly again and the flu scares me big time.


----------

